

Dogpatch labs isn't evil, but... - mrajt
http://www.businessinsider.com/fair-warning-dogpatch-labs-isnt-evil-but-startups-should-know-some-things-before-signing-up-2010-11#

======
d8niel
Interesting, there should be more articles on this topic.

